# Disney’s Magic Band FAQ Link



## lovethattink

Often questions are asked about mb and how they work. This is a link to Disney’s FAQ.
Magic Band FAQ Link

Some common questions asked here on the DIS:

Abbreviation: mb

1. Do I need a MagicBand?
No, you do not need a MagicBand. You may use your hard ticket/card or Disney MagicMobile instead.
Disney MagicMobile Link


2. May we use old MagicBands?
Yes, however battery life on the mb typically lasts up to 2 years, although posters have reported lasting longer. The battery is needed for attraction photos where the attraction senses your mb. Even with the battery expired, the mb will work on tapstiles. OR as long as you have the MDE app on your phone and the Bluetooth is ON, they will send the photo to your phone (it will be on your MDE account), bypassing the need of a new battery.

3.  Can other people use my mb or card?
According to Disney, no.
Disney's Policy on transferring MagicBands.

4. How do I order a mb?
Staying on site: Go into MDE and click on Tickets and MagicBands.
Staying off site: Go to ShopDisney or purchase at a theme park, resort, or Disney Springs.

5. Options for resort guest MBs changes frequently - just keep looking.  BUT, all MBs must be ordered at the same time.  If you place an order for only part of your group, the rest might not be able to purchase. (This may vary with DVC and AP) (If anyone can confirm recent experience that would be much appreciated!)

The next gen magic bands, Magic Band+, are expected to be released in 2022.
Disney’s Magic Band+ Info


----------



## lovethattink

Place holder


----------



## 14Daisy

Good info! thank you. I didn't realize the batteries may not be good anymore in the bands!


----------



## DaviVascaino

hi, can you update your thread?

I spoke with Disney CS, and confirmed that myself. You don't need a magic band with new battery even for photos taken at rirdes (long distance transfer). Nowadays, as long as you have the MDE app on your phone and the Bluetooth is ON,  they will send the photo to your phone (it will be on your MDE account), bypassing the need of a new battery.

I just checked that myself last month, no magicband and I got the pictures from most rides using only my phone (it was on my pocket), MDE running on background, BT on. hope that helps


----------



## lovethattink

DaviVascaino said:


> hi, can you update your thread?
> 
> I spoke with Disney CS, and confirmed that myself. You don't need a magic band with new battery even for photos taken at rirdes (long distance transfer). Nowadays, as long as you have the MDE app on your phone and the Bluetooth is ON,  they will send the photo to your phone (it will be on your MDE account), bypassing the need of a new battery.
> 
> I just checked that myself last month, no magicband and I got the pictures from most rides using only my phone (it was on my pocket), MDE running on background, BT on. hope that helps



Great! Thank you!


----------



## tracaline

Is there any way to test to see if the battery is still good (before we get to Disney)?  I have some old bands that I would like to use, but not sure if they still have an active battery.


----------



## DaviVascaino

tracaline said:


> Is there any way to test to see if the battery is still good (before we get to Disney)?  I have some old bands that I would like to use, but not sure if they still have an active battery.



You only need battery for long range transmission (like getting a photo during a ride), but you can get that if your phone is logged in to your MDE and Bluetooth is on.

No way to check battery, but like I said, that does not matter for most people nowadays (everyone has the Disney app installed now)


----------



## CarolynFH

tracaline said:


> Is there any way to test to see if the battery is still good (before we get to Disney)?  I have some old bands that I would like to use, but not sure if they still have an active battery.


The only thing you need battery for is linking ride photos, and linking your MDE account to Bluetooth on your smartphone will do the same. The tap functions for entering the parks, LL, and resort room door don’t use the MB battery and will work indefinitely. As above, there’s no way to test the battery, but happily, no need to.


----------



## Adora

So our first day we plan to go to Disney Springs. Look around and pick out magic bands. Once we pick them out do we have to go back to the resort front desk to get them linked? Or can we do it ourselves in MDE? Or somewhere in Disney Springs to do this? TIA


----------



## carlyle688

Adora said:


> So our first day we plan to go to Disney Springs. Look around and pick out magic bands. Once we pick them out do we have to go back to the resort front desk to get them linked? Or can we do it ourselves in MDE? Or somewhere in Disney Springs to do this? TIA



Can be done in MDE. I just did mine a few days ago.


----------



## Marthasor

You can do it yourself in MDE.  There are a series of very small letters and numbers on the back of each band.  If you go to the MagicBand section of your MDE account, you should see the option to link them there.


----------



## Adora

Marthasor said:


> You can do it yourself in MDE.  There are a series of very small letters and numbers on the back of each band.  If you go to the MagicBand section of your MDE account, you should see the option to link them there.



Thank you, I see it


----------



## DisneyNOVA1

If you turn on bluetooth for MDE, will all of the ride photos be picked up for all members of family if only using 1 MDE account?  For example, on SDMT, will I see only one car photo or will I see multiple car photos (for all family members) when using bluetooth?


----------



## Promomx2

We received our magic bands the other day in Mail, are they already set up with our account? I ordered the through our disney me account .


----------



## lovethattink

Promomx2 said:


> We received our magic bands the other day in Mail, are they already set up with our account? I ordered the through our disney me account .



You can double check online by clicking on My Disney Experience, then tickets and MagicBands. There is a code inside the mb and that code should be listed.


----------



## disneyjr77

lovethattink said:


> Often questions are asked about mb and how they work. This is a link to Disney’s FAQ.
> 
> 2. May we use old MagicBands?
> Yes, however battery life on the mb typically lasts up to 2 years, although posters have reported lasting longer. The battery is needed for attraction photos where the attraction senses your mb. Even with the battery expired, the mb will work on tapstiles. OR as long as you have the MDE app on your phone and the Bluetooth is ON, they will send the photo to your phone (it will be on your MDE account), bypassing the need of a new battery.



This is exactly the info i was looking for, thank you!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can you still use old ones for making charges to the room / food?


----------



## CarolynFH

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can you still use old ones for making charges to the room / food?


Yes, assuming you're staying at a Disney resort.  Charging to your room requires you to touch your MB to the Mickey, and those functions work pretty much indefinitely.


----------



## f1rstxlas7

Just as a note on #5, my party of 7 who were staying in 2 different rooms at Pop Century were able to order separately from the other other group, but not separately from the rest of the members on their respective room reservation.


----------



## umbluegray

Magic Band
Hard Ticket / Card
Magic Mobile

Are these mutually exclusive? Or can I use 2 or all 3? Can I link everything to my card AND use Magic Mobile?

Also, can 1 person have Magic Band, another use the card and another use Magic Mobile? Or do all members of your party have to use the same medium?


----------



## CarolynFH

umbluegray said:


> Magic Band
> Hard Ticket / Card
> Magic Mobile
> 
> Are these mutually exclusive? Or can I use 2 or all 3? Can I link everything to my card AND use Magic Mobile?
> 
> Also, can 1 person have Magic Band, another use the card and another use Magic Mobile? Or do all members of your party have to use the same medium?


You can use any or all of the media, and so can other members of your party. They’re just different keys to the “chest” (MDE) that holds your park tickets, ADRs, Genie+LLs, resort reservation, credit card information, etc.


----------



## ImLovinIt

It seems the only magic bands on the store are the higher priced ones.  I don't see for sale the solid color ones.  Are those only at hotels and Springs?


----------



## CarolynFH

ImLovinIt said:


> It seems the only magic bands on the store are the higher priced ones.  I don't see for sale the solid color ones.  Are those only at hotels and Springs?


Apparently supply chain issues have hit the online stores/MDE hard.  Stores onsite at WDW seem to have better stock, but not necessarily as much as in the beforetimes.


----------



## AnnaKate

Adora said:


> So our first day we plan to go to Disney Springs. Look around and pick out magic bands. Once we pick them out do we have to go back to the resort front desk to get them linked? Or can we do it ourselves in MDE? Or somewhere in Disney Springs to do this? TIA


This is what we were thinking about doing also. We will be flying in and going to DS for dinner our first evening and won't go to a park until the next day. Is there a better selection at DS or are we better off ordering ahead of our trip on MDE so that we can take advantage of the pre-arrival discount, even though there's such a limited selection on MDE? 
I've been holding out hope that the new MB+ would debut by our trip in late May, but that seems highly unlikely at this point.


----------



## erionm

AnnaKate said:


> This is what we were thinking about doing also. We will be flying in and going to DS for dinner our first evening and won't go to a park until the next day. Is there a better selection at DS or are we better off ordering ahead of our trip on MDE so that we can take advantage of the pre-arrival discount, even though there's such a limited selection on MDE?
> I've been holding out hope that the new MB+ would debut by our trip in late May, but that seems highly unlikely at this point.


Someone reported recently that Disney's Pin Traders at Disney Springs had a better selection than the gift shops in the Parks and Resorts.


----------



## lovethattink

ImLovinIt said:


> It seems the only magic bands on the store are the higher priced ones.  I don't see for sale the solid color ones.  Are those only at hotels and Springs?


I saw solid colored bands recently, but I don’t remember where. It was either Emporium at MK, or at the GF or Contemporary.


----------



## RhodyOrange

How do you buy a MB for someone else? I'm going to be using an old one for my trip, but wanted to buy one for my niece. I'm concerned if I order it through MDE I won't be able to transfer it, and when I looked at the Shop Disney website they only had 5 options.


----------



## CarolynFH

RhodyOrange said:


> How do you buy a MB for someone else? I'm going to be using an old one for my trip, but wanted to buy one for my niece. I'm concerned if I order it through MDE I won't be able to transfer it, and when I looked at the Shop Disney website they only had 5 options.


You either have to order it for her via her name in a resort reservation in MDE, which will link it to her automatically, or buy one via Shop Disney and link it to her by entering the number on the back of it into  the Link a MB part of MDE. Unfortunately, the Shop Disney supply has been very low. There’s a much better supply available in the parks and at Disney Springs.


----------



## blahblah18

Rookie question (sorry!) ...

We are not staying at a Disney property.  I understand that MBs are not a requirement.

But are there any _advantages_ to getting Magic Bands?  Does it make anything easier or better when we visit the parks??


----------



## lovethattink

blahblah18 said:


> Rookie question (sorry!) ...
> 
> We are not staying at a Disney property.  I understand that MBs are not a requirement.
> 
> But are there any _advantages_ to getting Magic Bands?  Does it make anything easier or better when we visit the parks??


They are more convenient. Easy to quickly access. Otherwise you’re pulling out your phone or park pass if you use Genie+, ILL, or tapping into a park. If you’re only doing standby queues, then the only tapping you’d do is to get into the park.


----------



## codingkw

I had someone back out of our trip. We had already linked the magic band to her account. Can disney transfer the unused magic band to another account because it has never been used? I hate to waste a magic band on someone who is never going to go.


----------



## lovethattink

codingkw said:


> I had someone back out of our trip. We had already linked the magic band to her account. Can disney transfer the unused magic band to another account because it has never been used? I hate to waste a magic band on someone who is never going to go.


I don’t know. Perhaps you can call Disney IT and ask. Phone number should be in the pinned phone number thread.


----------



## poohbear2

Does my friend need a magic band  if I have her ticket on my disney phone ap?


----------



## erionm

codingkw said:


> I had someone back out of our trip. We had already linked the magic band to her account. Can disney transfer the unused magic band to another account because it has never been used? I hate to waste a magic band on someone who is never going to go.


MagicBands can't be reassigned once linked to an individual.  Doesn't matter if they never been used.


----------



## erionm

poohbear2 said:


> Does my friend need a magic band  if I have her ticket on my disney phone ap?


It's more convenient if she has either a MagicBand or Card (Cards are be issued at Resort Front Desk, Ticket Window or Guest Relations Location).  To use her ticket on your phone, you would need to open your phones digital wallet (Apple Wallet or Google Pay depending on what smart phone) and swipe through and touch the reader for each individual ticket.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

I ordered magic bands a month ago for a trip  where we are arriving early next week, they haven’t come yet and I am still getting the message “thank you for selecting your magic bands, it make take one hour after purchase to show up in my Disney experience.” Also, There is a link in my Disney experience where it says “your order is being fulfilled” and when I click on review order status it is just blank with no order info. Additionally when I first did the purchase I saw the pending charge on my credit card and it subsequently dropped off a few weeks later. Is it safe to say I will not be getting these? I tried calling Disney numerous times and they were not able to help at all after many hours being transferred around and put on hold. Just wondering if anyone else has ever seen this. I figured they may just be fulfilled between now and Monday and maybe be at my resort for pickup but who knows at this point


----------



## lovethattink

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> I ordered magic bands a month ago for a trip  where we are arriving early next week, they haven’t come yet and I am still getting the message “thank you for selecting your magic bands, it make take one hour after purchase to show up in my Disney experience.” Also, There is a link in my Disney experience where it says “your order is being fulfilled” and when I click on review order status it is just blank with no order info. Additionally when I first did the purchase I saw the pending charge on my credit card and it subsequently dropped off a few weeks later. Is it safe to say I will not be getting these? I tried calling Disney numerous times and they were not able to help at all after many hours being transferred around and put on hold. Just wondering if anyone else has ever seen this. I figured they may just be fulfilled between now and Monday and maybe be at my resort for pickup but who knows at this point



You should definitely call.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

lovethattink said:


> You should definitely call.



Thanks I did call and was transferred 4-5 times and on hold for 1.5 hours! Very frustrating, Just wondering in general if anyone had seen this before. No one  on the phone was particularly helpful - one cast member suggested resetting my entire my Disney experience account. The trip is only a few days away at this point so figure I’ll just buy some when I get there .


----------



## mikewdw

What is the procedure to use and activate old magic bands for a new trip?  Do they just work or do you have to activate them someway.  I can't find a place to link it
Thanks
mikewdw


----------



## OKW Lover

Unless you went in a deactivated your MB there is nothing to be done.  They will just work.


----------



## Ghost Host 998

If you look on the website under My Disney Experience - My Magicband and Cards, it will list all MBs and cards assigned to each person associated with your MDE account. As long as the MB in question is listed and shows active it will work indefinitely for any reservations or tickets associated with that account.

There is a battery in the MB that will eventually die,  (reports speculate about 2-3 years) that will render long-range functions (ride photos, name recognitions, etc.) unavailable. However, direct contact points (park entry tapstiles, ride tapstiles, POS functions, resort door key, etc.) theoretically should work forever.


----------



## camnhan

carlyle688 said:


> Can be done in MDE. I just did mine a few days ago.


Was there much of a selection on site? We are FINALLY going back in 23 days and our son, who has Down Syndrome, has been asking for a new Disney Band. We went to order online and there is literally no selection (like there were 4 or 5 options online) I keep telling him when we get there we will find him one.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

What's the chance 2-4 year old magic bands still work?  Any way to check from home?


----------



## Smugpugmug

Older Magicbands can still be used for park entry, scanning into LLs/ILLs and for entering your hotel room if staying on property as those actions don't require a battery. If the battery has died the Magicband won't be able to automatically get Photopass photos after rides. My sister has an older Magicband (maybe about 3-4 years old) and it worked for everything except ride photos. She didn't receive any of them automatically meanwhile I have a Magicband that is less than a year old and received every photo without scanning into anything.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Smugpugmug said:


> Older Magicbands can still be used for park entry, scanning into LLs/ILLs and for entering your hotel room if staying on property as those actions don't require a battery. If the battery has died the Magicband won't be able to automatically get Photopass photos after rides. My sister has an older Magicband (maybe about 3-4 years old) and it worked for everything except ride photos. She didn't receive any of them automatically meanwhile I have a Magicband that is less than a year old and received every photo without scanning into anything.



Great to know, thank you!  I'll order a new band for one us so we get the ride photos and the rest of us can use one of our old bands.


----------



## OKW Lover

daisylovesdisney said:


> What's the chance 2-4 year old magic bands still work?


100% chance they will work for all touch-points.  Room key, park entrance, charging.  All will work just fine.  The only part that may not work is the "long distance" functions like ride photos.  


daisylovesdisney said:


> Any way to check from home?


Not really


----------



## jelona

I'm not sure if this is a question that has been answered before or not, I did look to make sure I haven't missed it.
This will be my second trip within a year and my 3rd since magic bands have been a thing. So, I have plenty of back up magic bands. I figured the ones we got last Oct will still have a decent battery as well. We are bringing my parents this year and when I was linking everything to them, I noticed there were hardly any magic band options. So, I went ahead and declined a new magic band for me nd my family and got my parents two plain magic bands with the pre-arrival discount.

We will be at Disney the end of July. If the Magic Band + comes out, did I lose out on my pre-arrival discount for it? I noticed there is not a way to go back in and order bands for me and the ones I declined magic bands for. It's no big deal if i have to just buy them at retail price in the store once I get there, but it would have been nice to get a little discount. This is all ifs of course; I know they haven't made an official announcement on when they will be out.


----------



## erionm

jelona said:


> I'm not sure if this is a question that has been answered before or not, I did look to make sure I haven't missed it.
> This will be my second trip within a year and my 3rd since magic bands have been a thing. So, I have plenty of back up magic bands. I figured the ones we got last Oct will still have a decent battery as well. We are bringing my parents this year and when I was linking everything to them, I noticed there were hardly any magic band options. So, I went ahead and declined a new magic band for me nd my family and got my parents two plain magic bands with the pre-arrival discount.
> 
> We will be at Disney the end of July. If the Magic Band + comes out, did I lose out on my pre-arrival discount for it? I noticed there is not a way to go back in and order bands for me and the ones I declined magic bands for. It's no big deal if i have to just buy them at retail price in the store once I get there, but it would have been nice to get a little discount. This is all ifs of course; I know they haven't made an official announcement on when they will be out.


Yes, you've lost any chance of a pre-arrival discount on the MagicBand+.  If you happen to have an AP or be a DVC member that's eligible for Membership Extras, you would be eligible for a merchandise discount if you purchased them at WDW.


----------



## DisneyGuy

We're going to need/want Magic Bands for our September trip but it sounds like we should wait for Magic Band + 
The selection was pretty band so I haven't ordered anything - couldn't even find the plain bands.


----------



## Alex Baker

DisneyGuy said:


> We're going to need/want Magic Bands for our September trip but it sounds like we should wait for Magic Band +
> The selection was pretty band so I haven't ordered anything - couldn't even find the plain bands.


Also getting there end of September and holding off for now


----------



## DisneyGuy

Alex Baker said:


> Also getting there end of September and holding off for now


Yes, definitely waiting.  If new bands come out that’s what we’ll want.


----------



## poochie

So if the battery does not work, can it be replaced at Disney?


----------



## CarolynFH

poochie said:


> So if the battery does not work, can it be replaced at Disney?


No, MB batteries can’t be replaced. However, the battery isn’t needed for any functions where you touch Mickey to Mickey, such as tapping in to parks or LLs, opening resort room doors, and charging food or merchandise to your resort room. The only thing the battery is needed for is linking photos where there’s no touch point after the ride, such as on SDMT. If you turn on Bluetooth on your cell phone and allow MDE to use Bluetooth, photos will link that way.


----------



## JBelle19

This may be a really stupid question. I skimmed the thread but didn't see it in the first couple of pages...is the magic band water proof? We will be at TL one day, should we take them off?


----------



## Smugpugmug

JBelle19 said:


> This may be a really stupid question. I skimmed the thread but didn't see it in the first couple of pages...is the magic band water proof? We will be at TL one day, should we take them off?


Magicbands are waterproof. I've worn mine in the resort pool and it still works perfectly fine.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JBelle19 said:


> This may be a really stupid question. I skimmed the thread but didn't see it in the first couple of pages...is the magic band water proof? We will be at TL one day, should we take them off?



Yes, they are most definitely waterproof.  We've worn ours in the pools and water parks often.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/faq/bands-cards/magic-band-waterproof


----------



## JBelle19

Smugpugmug said:


> Magicbands are waterproof. I've worn mine in the resort pool and it still works perfectly fine.


Thank you!!


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

I want to use old magic bands from 2014. They aren’t showing linked on MDE. I know for a fact we used them. Can I relink them with the number on the back?


----------



## jwhtewolfd

Heads up, anyone who needs solid color MBs - shop Disney just restocked 8 colors a couple days ago.


----------



## dieumeye

When MagicBand+ comes out will they replace the current MagicBands in the "Choose MagicBands" page for package reservations? Or will it be and either/or situation where you pick whether you want MB regular or MB+?


----------



## erionm

dieumeye said:


> When MagicBand+ comes out will they replace the current MagicBands in the "Choose MagicBands" page for package reservations? Or will it be and either/or situation where you pick whether you want MB regular or MB+?


The MagicBand+ is not going to replace the current generation of MagicBands.  Both will continue to be available.


----------



## scrappinginontario

It is unknown at this time if MG+ will be available for pre-purchase at a reduced price to WDW Resort guests.


----------



## erionm

scrappinginontario said:


> It is unknown at this time if MG+ will be available for pre-purchase at a reduced price to WDW Resort guests.


Disney has already announced that pre-arrival pricing will be available on the MagicBand+.


----------



## JimT

So solid color Magic Bands are available at shop Disney but no pre-arrival pricing? You would think that after spending large amounts of money for rooms they could give you some kind of a break on these.


----------



## MickeyChildress

can money be allocated and loaded to the bands per kid for spending - thereby setting a limit on spending per kid?  Or does it only charge to the hotel room that kid is assigned to?


----------



## CarolynFH

MickeyChildress said:


> can money be allocated and loaded to the bands per kid for spending - thereby setting a limit on spending per kid?  Or does it only charge to the hotel room that kid is assigned to?


Unfortunately, it only charges to the CC on file at the resort. However, the charges are sorted by PIN that was used, so you could follow them on your resort folio in the MDE app.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Are there magic bands for sale at the resorts? We have been trying to order them for a long time but the options in MDE just don't really interest us. We would be completely happy with solid coloured bands. We have 10 days left to order our bands so I am not feeling hopeful. When we arrive at Port Orleans Riverside, can we pick out magic bands there? Or do we buy them at Disney Springs and bring them to the front check in desk and have them set the bands up for us? We are Canadian and we used to just pick our bands and get them at check-in as they did not deliver to Canada.  We prefer the convenience of using a band over a key card (and not all of us have smart phones to unlock door).  I can't seem to find our old bands from 2019. TIA


----------



## pd1138

I am wondering about what to do also.  Our trip is three weeks away and right now there are only 4 available online including an All star resort and Poly one and we aren’t even staying at either…..
We have bands from a 2020 trip,  but they might not work for the auto memory maker feature since it’s at the two year exp for the long range battery.  Are people successful using their iPhone with this magic mobile to get their photos, if their older magic bands don’t work for this feature?

Otherwise I am thinking do I just  take a photo as we exit rides so I have an idea of what time we rode and just stop at a photo pass at some point to add the photos?


----------



## mwmom

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Are there magic bands for sale at the resorts? We have been trying to order them for a long time but the options in MDE just don't really interest us. We would be completely happy with solid coloured bands. We have 10 days left to order our bands so I am not feeling hopeful. When we arrive at Port Orleans Riverside, can we pick out magic bands there? Or do we buy them at Disney Springs and bring them to the front check in desk and have them set the bands up for us? We are Canadian and we used to just pick our bands and get them at check-in as they did not deliver to Canada.  We prefer the convenience of using a band over a key card (and not all of us have smart phones to unlock door).  I can't seem to find our old bands from 2019. TIA


They just released some solid colors on Shop Disney site the other day. I just checked and there are down to gray, navy, and white. They had a lot more colors the last time I checked which means they are going fast. The solid colors are 19.99. These are Magic Band 2, not plus.


----------



## mwmom

pd1138 said:


> I am wondering about what to do also.  Our trip is three weeks away and right now there are only 4 available online including an All star resort and Poly one and we aren’t even staying at either…..
> We have bands from a 2020 trip,  but they might not work for the auto memory maker feature since it’s at the two year exp for the long range battery.  Are people successful using their iPhone with this magic mobile to get their photos, if their older magic bands don’t work for this feature?
> 
> Otherwise I am thinking do I just  take a photo as we exit rides so I have an idea of what time we rode and just stop at a photo pass at some point to add the photos?


There are a few solid color Magic Band 2s left on Shop Disney. They have been selling fast. These are not Magic Band Plus.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

mwmom said:


> They just released some solid colors on Shop Disney site the other day. I just checked and there are down to gray, navy, and white. They had a lot more colors the last time I checked which means they are going fast. The solid colors are 19.99. These are Magic Band 2, not plus.


Thank you. I will look into these. I'm not sure if I can have them sent to our resort or if they will ship to Canada on time? Maybe I can address them to Port Orleans Riverside and have them when we arrive? I *think* I might be able to buy them at the gift shop at the resort if I need to, but really I have no idea. Was hoping to get them pre-arrival pricing.  Thanks for letting me know about this option.


----------



## mwmom

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Thank you. I will look into these. I'm not sure if I can have them sent to our resort or if they will ship to Canada on time? Maybe I can address them to Port Orleans Riverside and have them when we arrive? I *think* I might be able to buy them at the gift shop at the resort if I need to, but really I have no idea. Was hoping to get them pre-arrival pricing.  Thanks for letting me know about this option.


I was seeing posts that they were readily available at WDW. Not sure if your resort will have them, but maybe you could call the gift shop. Not sure of pricing.


----------



## pd1138

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Thank you. I will look into these. I'm not sure if I can have them sent to our resort or if they will ship to Canada on time? Maybe I can address them to Port Orleans Riverside and have them when we arrive? I *think* I might be able to buy them at the gift shop at the resort if I need to, but really I have no idea. Was hoping to get them pre-arrival pricing.  Thanks for letting me know about this option.


Ok, i hope you see this in time…..I JUST checked the pre arrival site and they have a few solid color bands for $10!  Black, white, blush and pink.  I went ahead and ordered.  Half price is good enough and shipping is free.  Whew!  Now hoping the order doesn’t get canceled


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

pd1138 said:


> Ok, i hope you see this in time…..I JUST checked the pre arrival site and they have a few solid color bands for $10!  Black, white, blush and pink.  I went ahead and ordered.  Half price is good enough and shipping is free.  Whew!  Now hoping the order doesn’t get canceled


Yay! Thank you. I just went and ordered now. We ordered solid white, solid black, silver sparkle and rose gold sparkle. I hope it's not canceled too - we have already had this happen to us once.  Thank you


----------



## NYDisGuy

Im arriving on July 27th but have other magic bands tied to my account for arrival. Am I able to purchase magic band+ on the 27th and switch everything over on the same day?


----------



## KandyM

We will be in WDW in 8 days.    Heading to Disney Springs our first night and will be in search for a magic band for our daughter.  Hubby and I will be using our apple watches.  What would be the best place to shop for bands at Disney Springs?  Staying at ASMusic so will check their gift shop too but hoping for maybe better selection at DS.  She'd love a tangled one.


----------



## MinnieMSue

NYDisGuy said:


> Im arriving on July 27th but have other magic bands tied to my account for arrival. Am I able to purchase magic band+ on the 27th and switch everything over on the same day?



You don’t need to switch anything over. Your old magic bands will work as will the new MB +. They are all simply “keys” to access your account and you can have many duplicate “keys”. Just buy what ones you wish and link to which ever person will use each band in your account. I believe they link using your phone via Bluetooth to MDE.


----------



## CarolynFH

NYDisGuy said:


> Im arriving on July 27th but have other magic bands tied to my account for arrival. Am I able to purchase magic band+ on the 27th and switch everything over on the same day?


Every MB listed as Active in your MDE account, including, presumably, the new MB+, can be used interchangeably. No “switching over” needs to be done.

@MinnieMSue - jinx! :-D


----------



## DisneyFamNYC

KandyM said:


> We will be in WDW in 8 days.    Heading to Disney Springs our first night and will be in search for a magic band for our daughter.  Hubby and I will be using our apple watches.  What would be the best place to shop for bands at Disney Springs?  Staying at ASMusic so will check their gift shop too but hoping for maybe better selection at DS.  She'd love a tangled one.


Pin Traders at Disney Springs has a huge selection.


----------



## wdw&sonny

In MDE, I see many MBs linked to my wife and I.  But, I don't see any linked to my 2 adult sons.  I see both of them in "My Family and Friends" section.  But they don't show up in the MB section.  I have their old MBs.  If I link one (enter the ID number) will it automatically link to the correct person?


----------



## CarolynFH

wdw&sonny said:


> In MDE, I see many MBs linked to my wife and I.  But, I don't see any linked to my 2 adult sons.  I see both of them in "My Family and Friends" section.  But they don't show up in the MB section.  I have their old MBs.  If I link one (enter the ID number) will it automatically link to the correct person?


Do your sons have their own MDE accounts, or are they "managed" by someone other than you?  Only the MDE account that "manages" their profile (their own or that of the person who "manages" them) will be able to see their MBs, even if they're listed in your Family & Friends list.

If you're not sure, you can try linking the MBs you have to their names in the Magic Bands & Cards section of MDE - if a MB is already linked to someone via a different MDE account, you'll get a pop-up error message telling you it's already linked.

If you manage both of their profiles and can't link the MBs you have, you might want to call the Disney technical folks at 407-939-5277.  They've been very helpful to me in the past!


----------



## CoachBeard

Do you think the cost is worth it to upgrade to MB+ for an adult solo trip? I'm just not sure I'm going to be playing around in galaxy's edge with all the interactive stuff. Are there any benefits for my purposes?


----------



## karrit2000

CoachBeard said:


> Do you think the cost is worth it to upgrade to MB+ for an adult solo trip? I'm just not sure I'm going to be playing around in galaxy's edge with all the interactive stuff. Are there any benefits for my purposes?


If you use an android phone beware that the MB+ isn't currently connecting to android devices properly so the interactive stuff isn't working.  So basically it's currently a more expensive MB without the funtionally you are paying for.


----------



## pmdeve

I just ordered a Magic Band+ to Suprise my daughter for her birthday trip.  I just found out she has the same one that I ordered for her.  I called Disney and they said I could not cancell or change the band.  Any suggestions?  She doesn't want two of the same.  Thank you


----------



## MinnieMSue

pmdeve said:


> I just ordered a Magic Band+ to Suprise my daughter for her birthday trip.  I just found out she has the same one that I ordered for her.  I called Disney and they said I could not cancell or change the band.  Any suggestions?  She doesn't want two of the same.  Thank you



Did you purchase it on shop Disney? Or pre-arrival?  If shop Disney it won’t be linked to her and you could sell it to someone or give it to someone. If a pre arrival band I don’t think you can do that but I am not sure since you link it on the app during activation.  It would have her name on it though.


----------



## disneyfantotheend

I bought MB+ for everyone in our group and now I am scared.  Obviously I did not do any research.  OOPS!  I have 3 people who I manage and they are not likely going to create their own account.  Once I link them will their bands still work or do they need to have a phone and a MDE account?  Also my daughter has an android.  Can I link her band through my Iphone, so it works for the important stuff?  All I care about is room entry, photopass, park entry, G+ entry. If the extras don't work no big deal.  We aren't going until December, so I am hoping they get the kinks worked out prior to our trip.


----------



## CarolynFH

disneyfantotheend said:


> I bought MB+ for everyone in our group and now I am scared.  Obviously I did not do any research.  OOPS!  I have 3 people who I manage and they are not likely going to create their own account.  Once I link them will their bands still work or do they need to have a phone and a MDE account?  Also my daughter has an android.  Can I link her band through my Iphone, so it works for the important stuff?  All I care about is room entry, photopass, park entry, G+ entry. If the extras don't work no big deal.  We aren't going until December, so I am hoping they get the kinks worked out prior to our trip.


All the things you care about will work when the MBs are linked to their profiles in your MDE. The other things have to do with playing games and other extras.


----------



## Karst

I bought our MB+ for pre-arrival discount on Wednesday when they were released. Order status still says "in progress" on MDE and we are supposed to check in on August 3rd. Should I be worried? What happens if they don't make it to our resort in time?


----------



## steveyjc81

Can you still purchase the original Magic bands?  Want to get one for my daughter for the parks (we will use our apple watches), and the MB+ features are of no interest to me.


----------



## MinnieMSue

steveyjc81 said:


> Can you still purchase the original Magic bands?  Want to get one for my daughter for the parks (we will use our apple watches), and the MB+ features are of no interest to me.



Yes you can


----------



## vinotinto

Curious about others’ recent experiences with how long MBs are taking to ship to home. Anyone ordered a MB+ and had it already ship?


----------



## MinnieMSue

vinotinto said:


> Curious about others’ recent experiences with how long MBs are taking to ship to home. Anyone ordered a MB+ and had it already ship?



I have not seen anyone who ordered as a pre-arrival (with name put on it) magic band + having it shipped yet.  People who ordered direct from shop disney have received them already.


----------



## Husker Mike

I'm just curious about how long the battery holds it's charge.  It's bad enough having to have USB chargers all over the room to recharge phones at night... I'm not looking to double that hill with MagicBand+ chargers all over the place.


----------



## reking96

MinnieMSue said:


> I have not seen anyone who ordered as a pre-arrival (with name put on it) magic band + having it shipped yet.  People who ordered direct from shop disney have received them already.


Anyone know a number we can call about this? We leave next week. Thanks.


----------



## CarolynFH

MinnieMSue said:


> I have not seen anyone who ordered as a pre-arrival (with name put on it) magic band + having it shipped yet.  People who ordered direct from shop disney have received them already.


DH ordered the Partners MB+ on the afternoon of 7/27 via MDE for our January resort reservation, so with his name on it. We received email that it had been shipped early on the morning of this past Sunday, 8/7.


----------



## MinnieMSue

CarolynFH said:


> DH ordered the Partners MB+ on the afternoon of 7/27 via MDE for our January resort reservation, so with his name on it. We received email that it had been shipped early on the morning of this past Sunday, 8/7.


I posted that comment before then on 8/3


----------



## CarolynFH

MinnieMSue said:


> I posted that comment before then on 8/3


Sorry, didn't notice the date on your post.  Should have replied to 


reking96 said:


> Anyone know a number we can call about this? We leave next week. Thanks.


since they quoted your post.


----------



## reking96

Thanks for the heads up. Just checked and mine is still in process. I hope it ships in the next day or so.


----------



## CarolynFH

reking96 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Just checked and mine is still in process. I hope it ships in the next day or so.


   for your MBs to arrive in time! The email said up to 10 business days for delivery to DH.


----------



## erionm

CarolynFH said:


> DH ordered the Partners MB+ on the afternoon of 7/27 via MDE for our January resort reservation, so with his name on it. We received email that it had been shipped early on the morning of this past Sunday, 8/7.


I ordered the Pride MB+ just before 2 am eastern on 7/27 for our Aug 31 resort reservation and they still say "In Progress".


----------



## MinnieMSue

erionm said:


> I ordered the Pride MB+ just before 2 am eastern on 7/27 for our Aug 31 resort reservation and they still say "In Progress".


Ordered ours at 1:28 am eastern and we arrive Friday and still in progress too so I am going to have to talk to them at Pop and try to get vouchers


----------



## amusa

I finally sync my + with my Iphone 12 Promax. Does the park tickets and restaurant reservation automatically sync to the Magicband + or do I need to link those manually? Also I got my My son a Magicband 2 and I already signed it to his name but I'm managing it through my account since he will be 4 next week (Celebrating his Bday at Disney). Do I still need to sync his band with my Iphone? That part I could not figure out how to do.

Another question I had is how long does the Magicband 2 battery last and is there a way to change the battery in these?


----------



## erionm

amusa said:


> I finally sync my + with my Iphone 12 Promax. Does the park tickets and restaurant reservation automatically sync to the Magicband + or do I need to link those manually? Also I got my My son a Magicband 2 and I already signed it to his name but I'm managing it through my account since he will be 4 next week (Celebrating his Bday at Disney). Do I still need to sync his band with my Iphone? That part I could not figure out how to do.
> 
> Another question I had is how long does the Magicband 2 battery last and is there a way to change the battery in these?


Nothing is stored directly on a MagicBand (any version). Everything is linked together using MDE.  Any park tickets are accessible to any MagicBand that's linked to the same MDE profile.

If the MagicBand 2 is linked to your sons profile in MDE, nothing else needs to be done for that version of MB.  The battery in the MB2 is not replaceable and should last about 2 years.

Even after the battery in the MagicBand (any version) has died, it's still usable for any function where you need to touch the MB to a reader (park entry, queue entry, room entry, etc.).


----------



## pepperderr

After over 2 weeks our Magic Band+'s have finally been shipped from Florida.  We leave on the 19th super late or on the 20th super early so I think that should be plenty of time for them to get here.  They will hopefully get picked up by USPS today and USPS works Saturdays so that is a good 6 days for them to get here.  Yay!  Last night I was really getting nervous and starting to assume that they were not even going to be shipped in time so I was looking at all of my options.  The guy in chat said it's no big deal, we can just use cards this trip and use our bands on our next trip.  First, you can't play the bounty hunter game or hear the statues with the card and second, there will likely never be another trip to Disney for us.  My kids are 18 and 21 so I doubt Disney will go out of their way to send magic our way since my kids are older.  He told us we could get a refund but I was not too sure about that especially since the bands were engraved.  Then I thought that if our bands get to our house while we were at Disney we could buy new ones at the parks and sell the old ones but he said they would automatically be linked and he didn't say they could be unlinked so I am not sure that would have worked either.  Then he said I could call the post office after they ship and have them sent to the hotel instead.  I am not sure that would have been possible either.  He also said not to bother calling their customer service because they can't do anything until the bands shipped.  The number he gave me to call is 877-560-6477.  He said it was Merchandise Guest Services and has nothing to do with Disney.  Hopefully, I won't have to worry about that.  I won't be breathing a sigh of relief until they are actually here but at least they are on their way.  Finally!!


----------



## kboo

steveyjc81 said:


> Can you still purchase the original Magic bands?  Want to get one for my daughter for the parks (we will use our apple watches), and the MB+ features are of no interest to me.


Sort of a follow up - can you also still get the customizable MBs at the parks? My kids designed some last time but it was the last day of our trip so it didn't make sense to buy them then.


----------



## erionm

kboo said:


> Sort of a follow up - can you also still get the customizable MBs at the parks?


Still available.


----------



## Mrs Incredible 93

How long does it take to charge the MB+?


----------



## PinMan

Following


----------



## amusa

Mrs Incredible 93 said:


> How long does it take to charge the MB+?


When I got mine in the mail on the + it was pretty much fully charged but again I have the design one (My dad). I should of got the Firework one It's ok I can always pick one up this weekend since I be in Disney. 

From searching on another website
"It took about 90 minutes for our MagicBand+ to charge from dead to a “Full” status as represented in the app. Now, as we continue to suspect, not all “Full” statuses are created equal. There are two green light statuses as represented by the MagicBand+ while charging. The first green status still reads “Full” on the app, but the green lights only cover half of the puck ring. A second green status is represented by the full puck ring turning green. To reach a full green, it took about 2 hours of charging."


----------



## chelleb1974

Does anyone know how long a full charge of the MagicBand+ will last?  Is this something we need to charge every night, or every other, etc.?   Thank you!


----------



## erionm

chelleb1974 said:


> Does anyone know how long a full charge of the MagicBand+ will last?  Is this something we need to charge every night, or every other, etc.?   Thank you!


Disney says 2 to 3 days.  But it will really depend on usage.  If you do any Bounty Hunter Missions at DHS or wave at the 50th Anniversary Statues, you will want to charge it nightly.  If the MB+ is paired to your smartphone using bluetooth, you can check the charge level in the MDE mobile app.


----------



## lovethattink

Mrs Incredible 93 said:


> How long does it take to charge the MB+?





chelleb1974 said:


> Does anyone know how long a full charge of the MagicBand+ will last?  Is this something we need to charge every night, or every other, etc.?   Thank you!


My band arrived barely charged. I couldn’t  pair it until charged. I don’t know if it was me or the charger, but it wasn’t charging at first. If it’s blinking, it’s charging.

Once it charged, it paired via Bluetooth.

Then I had to do an update. The update took about 3 minutes. But friends have said theirs took only seconds.

I bought a solid blue.

Once paired, you can see the battery life, change color scheme, and use other settings.

Friends who have played the Bounty Hunter game in Galaxy’s Edge report their band lasted about 2 hours before needing to be recharged.

I’ll be using mine tonight for the first time.

Once I use mine, I’ll be updating post 2 with MB+ info.

Something interesting: The mb+ comes with a little leaflet. There is a QR code. When I clicked for the QR code, it gave me a link to buy radiator hoses. When dh or ds clicked it, a number showed up and nothing more. Has anyone else tried the QR code?

ETA: took about 90 minutes to charge mine once I realized the light needed to be blinking.


----------



## CarolynFH

lovethattink said:


> Something interesting: The mb+ comes with a little leaflet. There is a QR code. When I clicked for the QR code, it gave me a link to buy radiator hoses. When dh or ds clicked it, a number showed up and nothing more. Has anyone else tried the QR code?


DH's MB+ arrived a few days ago, and he scanned the QR code with his phone, with the same results you got.  I showed him where to find the link in his MDE app to pair the MB+ with his phone, making the QR code irrelevant, but I wonder whether it was designed for people who buy their MB+ via the Disney Store or onsite, so it's not linked to their account yet?


----------



## lovethattink

CarolynFH said:


> DH's MB+ arrived a few days ago, and he scanned the QR code with his phone, with the same results you got.  I showed him where to find the link in his MDE app to pair the MB+ with his phone, making the QR code irrelevant, but I wonder whether it was designed for people who buy their MB+ via the Disney Store or onsite, so it's not linked to their account yet?


Not sure, but either way the QR code doesn’t work, lol, unless looking for radiator hoses or the number 511282. 

Do you have the link that works? I can add it to the post when I make it. 

I was directed by a cm to go on my phone, click Magic Bands and more in my MDE. Read where others were directed to scan their mb with their phone to pair.


----------



## CarolynFH

lovethattink said:


> Not sure, but either way the QR code doesn’t work, lol, unless looking for radiator hoses or the number 511282.
> 
> Do you have the link that works? I can add it to the post when I make it.
> 
> I was directed by a cm to go on my phone, click Magic Bands and more in my MDE. Read where others were directed to scan their mb with their phone to pair.


No, we didn’t use a link. I showed DH how to tap the 3 lines in the MDE app then scroll down to MagicBands and More, where we found the link to tap for Link Your MagicBand or Card.


----------



## Valpo

New here, looking at going to Disney for the first time at the end of this year.  I've never been and my wife only went once as a child probably about 30+ years ago.  

Know it will be crowded but we needed time kids would be off school and we didn't want to walk around in the Florida summer heat.  

Anyways was looking at tickets on Undercover tourist and it says basically the options are to buy paper tickets or to buy electronic tickets and link them to the magic bands.  I looked and saw magic bands cost about $20 a piece for the cheaper ones, so it might be wise to just get those.  

My question is step by step if I buy them electronically how would I link them to my magic bands.  I just want to make sure I know what I'm doing before I do it.

Also if I where to buy paper tickets and have them mailed to me is there any way they can be linked to a magic band later on.  

What would happen if one of our children lost one of their magic bands while at the parks or in our hotel?  

In what ways does the magic band help besides being able to use it as a ticket to get into the parks?

We are not planning on getting any dining plans, we are renting a condo off property due to the fact that we have 3 kids and need extra beds, a kitchen to cook meals and a washer/dryer to clean clothes in.  We are going to be getting DAS passes when we can as 2 of our children are on the spectrum.  

Sorry for so many questions, this whole thing seems complex but I wanted to do this before the kids got too old and it's something that I missed out on as a kid.


----------



## Bravesfan

deleted


----------



## CarolynFH

Valpo said:


> New here, looking at going to Disney for the first time at the end of this year.  I've never been and my wife only went once as a child probably about 30+ years ago.
> 
> Know it will be crowded but we needed time kids would be off school and we didn't want to walk around in the Florida summer heat.
> 
> Anyways was looking at tickets on Undercover tourist and it says basically the options are to buy paper tickets or to buy electronic tickets and link them to the magic bands.  I looked and saw magic bands cost about $20 a piece for the cheaper ones, so it might be wise to just get those.
> 
> My question is step by step if I buy them electronically how would I link them to my magic bands.  I just want to make sure I know what I'm doing before I do it.


You should have a MDE account either in your name or in your wife's name, with the other members of your family (including the spouse who doesn't own that MDE account) listed as Family & Friends. The electronic tickets will come with a confirmation number.  You follow the links in MDE for LINK A TICKET to enter that number in your MDE and then link a specific ticket to each person.

If you have a Disney resort reservation, you can buy MBs via MDE for each person, and they'll automatically be linked to that person in MDE.  If you buy them from the Disney Store online or in person at WDW, you can enter the number on the back of each MB into MDE, linking each MB to the specific person it belongs to.

Having your tickets linked to each person in MDE and having the MBs linked to each person in MDE means that the tickets are linked to the MBs.


Valpo said:


> Also if I where to buy paper tickets and have them mailed to me is there any way they can be linked to a magic band later on.


See above - the paper tickets will have numbers on them.  You enter each number into MDE for the person it belongs to, and they'll automatically link to the MB belonging to that person.


Valpo said:


> What would happen if one of our children lost one of their magic bands while at the parks or in our hotel?


Nothing is "on" the MB, so anyone who finds it can't do anything with it that would hurt anyone.  If one of the kids loses theirs, you can buy them a new one and enter the number into MDE to link it to them, or you can get a card at the park entrance, or from the front desk, if you're staying at a Disney hotel.


Valpo said:


> In what ways does the magic band help besides being able to use it as a ticket to get into the parks?


In the parks the MBs are also used for tapping into Lightning Lanes, and ride photos will automatically link to your MDE account.  If you're staying at a Disney hotel, it will unlock the door to your room.  Kids love doing that!  Also, you can assign a PIN number to each person who's old enough to have charging privileges, and they can charge food and merchandise purchases by tapping the MB to the reader and entering the PIN.


Valpo said:


> We are not planning on getting any dining plans, we are renting a condo off property due to the fact that we have 3 kids and need extra beds, a kitchen to cook meals and a washer/dryer to clean clothes in.  We are going to be getting DAS passes when we can as 2 of our children are on the spectrum.


The DAS passes will be linked to your MBs as well.  I personally believe that MBs are much more convenient than ticket cards for entering the parks and tapping into LLs.  However, having our grandson lose his MB one afternoon meant that time and $ had to be spent replacing it, so depending on the ages of your kids and their reliability as far as keeping MBs on their wrists, you might find that having a parent keep possession of ticket cards and take them out to scan them when needed is better for your family.


Valpo said:


> Sorry for so many questions, this whole thing seems complex but I wanted to do this before the kids got too old and it's something that I missed out on as a kid.


Hope y'all have a lot of fun! You may have already found them, but there's a *Disney for Families board *and a *disABILITIES board *here as well that might be helpful for you.

And don't hesitate to ask more questions!


----------



## amusa

I had an issue with my son band. For some reason there was 2 of my son names that was link to my wife smart phone Disney app and my son band. Cast Member in the park helped us and had to reset my son band. The cast members are very helpful there.

I notice my band was vibrating for no reason and I was away from those Disney status. I do recommend having the band for the lightning lane. It's easier then going into the smartphone to pull it up every time you need to scan it like my wife was doing....


----------



## MinnieMSue

So we got our bands after our trip. What is it recommended we do? Should I link and update now then put into storage until next summer or charge them too? (May need to charge to update. Don’t know because we haven’t taken them out of the box. ). Just wondering what the best thing to do is with them since we won’t use for almost a year


----------



## chelleb1974

What is the average time frame for receiving the 'special' magicband+'s?   We ordered four total: one Magicband 2, one solid color Magicband+ on 8/11/22 and received them last week.  We also ordered a Tinkerbell Magicband+ and a Partners Magicband+ on 7/27/22 and they are still in progress.  Any ideas of when the other two might ship?  We leave 9/27/22, so we're hoping the other two get here in time.


----------



## cisco911

Is there still a discount for ordering magic bands to the resort attached to a reservation?


----------



## CarolynFH

cisco911 said:


> Is there still a discount for ordering magic bands to the resort attached to a reservation?


Yes, the discount is about $10 per band.  They have to be ordered via the MDE website, not the app, in the Magic Bands and Cards section.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

chelleb1974 said:


> What is the average time frame for receiving the 'special' magicband+'s?   We ordered four total: one Magicband 2, one solid color Magicband+ on 8/11/22 and received them last week.  We also ordered a Tinkerbell Magicband+ and a Partners Magicband+ on 7/27/22 and they are still in progress.  Any ideas of when the other two might ship?  We leave 9/27/22, so we're hoping the other two get here in time.


From what I have read (another forum) delivery timings have been all over the place.

If they don't arrive in time, some folks have pressed for some compensation, but you still have lots of time yet.

I'll let you know, we received our bands, but they never worked properly for us.  It was a pain trying to get them to work, and they never all worked at the same time. We have Android devices.  We were also told it 'helps' if all the devices are fully charged, during a 2 hour visit to GS. 

They worked like the original bands, and they sometimes lit up or worked w/ the statues but only intermittently. One would work, then it would unpair, and not want to pair back up. We'd get another to work for a day, then that one would stop working.

They also popped off very easily.

The hack to keep them from falling off is to* use a rubber band to secure them to your wrist.*


----------



## mickeyluv'r

chelleb1974 said:


> Does anyone know how long a full charge of the MagicBand+ will last?  Is this something we need to charge every night, or every other, etc.?   Thank you!


We had to charge ours every night.

They weren't 'dead', but they were even less likely to sync as the charge went down. Maybe if you have Apple it is not as bad.

We also sometimes charged them if we went to the room mid-day.  I found my phone needed more charging that prior visits, but maybe I used MDE more and our phones are getting older, so my battery is not as new as it once was.

I rarely used a powerbank before, but used it most days this visit.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

lovethattink said:


> My band arrived barely charged. I couldn’t  pair it until charged. I don’t know if it was me or the charger, but it wasn’t charging at first. If it’s blinking, it’s charging.
> 
> Once it charged, it paired via Bluetooth.
> 
> Then I had to do an update. The update took about 3 minutes. But friends have said theirs took only seconds.
> 
> I bought a solid blue.
> 
> Once paired, you can see the battery life, change color scheme, and use other settings.
> 
> Friends who have played the Bounty Hunter game in Galaxy’s Edge report their band lasted about 2 hours before needing to be recharged.
> 
> I’ll be using mine tonight for the first time.
> 
> Once I use mine, I’ll be updating post 2 with MB+ info.
> 
> Something interesting: The mb+ comes with a little leaflet. There is a QR code. When I clicked for the QR code, it gave me a link to buy radiator hoses. When dh or ds clicked it, a number showed up and nothing more. Has anyone else tried the QR code?
> 
> ETA: took about 90 minutes to charge mine once I realized the light needed to be blinking.


You had better experience than we did. Our update took longer, but the bands had trouble fully connecting. We tried everything, even deleting MDE and reinstalling it.


----------



## amusa

I order (2) bands the Mickey Mouse "Dad" MagicBand+ and Mickey Mouse and Friends Magic Band 2 on August 8, 2022. I received them on August 10, 2022. I paid for the 2 day shipping. Since I was leaving on August 19, 2022 to Florida (Driving).

Mine was fully charged and when I left MK on August 22, 2022 for the day total 11-12 hours I have not put it on the charger yet. Then again I only use my band for the lighting lane (fast lane ride pass).


----------



## lovethattink

amusa said:


> I order (2) bands the Mickey Mouse "Dad" MagicBand+ and Mickey Mouse and Friends Magic Band 2 on August 8, 2022. I received them on August 10, 2022. I paid for the 2 day shipping. Since I was leaving on August 19, 2022 to Florida (Driving).
> 
> Mine was fully charged and when I left MK on August 22, 2022 for the day total 11-12 hours I have not put it on the charger yet. Then again I only use my band for the lighting lane (fast lane ride pass).


The fastest drain on the battery seems to be the bounty hunter game at DHS.


----------



## Duck143

Does anyone know if you can turn the new Magic band + off?  I got it hooked to my phone and we're not going on our trip for awhile, so I'd like to turn it off.


----------



## ericbansemer

So I have a few questions. We are a family of 3 and our MagicBand+ just arrived today.  In the past we have always ever just had 1 MDE account in my name and my wife and daughter just logged into my account on their phone. Can we still do it this way with the new bands or do they need to have their own MDE account?

And are you required to link the new bands to your phone with Bluetooth, or is it only required if you want to play the games around the parks?


----------



## vinotinto

mickeyluv'r said:


> You had better experience than we did. Our update took longer, but the bands had trouble fully connecting. We tried everything, even deleting MDE and reinstalling it.


Android or iPhone? Been hearing that MB+ have a very tough time pairing with Android.


----------



## Mike Marzano

chelleb1974 said:


> What is the average time frame for receiving the 'special' magicband+'s?   We ordered four total: one Magicband 2, one solid color Magicband+ on 8/11/22 and received them last week.  We also ordered a Tinkerbell Magicband+ and a Partners Magicband+ on 7/27/22 and they are still in progress.  Any ideas of when the other two might ship?  We leave 9/27/22, so we're hoping the other two get here in time.


I ordered our pre-arrival MagicBand+'s  just after midnight eastern on 7/27 for our Oct 2 check-in trip.  We selected the Partner's 50th, Tink, and Grogu.  Ours are out for delivery today according to the USPS tracking.    I got the notification they shipped, with the tracking number, about a week ago. 

Our friends who are going with us go theirs on Wednesday.   My Father-in-Law, who arrives for his trip a few days after we do, got his on Wednesday too.   They both ordered theirs after I ordered mine. (I messaged them to say they were available).  I think they ordered the next morning. I don't recall which bands they selected. 

BUT I have been reading of lots of different wait times.


----------



## Mike Marzano

ericbansemer said:


> So I have a few questions. We are a family of 3 and our MagicBand+ just arrived today.  In the past we have always ever just had 1 MDE account in my name and my wife and daughter just logged into my account on their phone. Can we still do it this way with the new bands or do they need to have their own MDE account?
> 
> And are you required to link the new bands to your phone with Bluetooth, or is it only required if you want to play the games around the parks?


I have the same question.    

Our son (13) is on my account,  our Friend who is traveling with us has his 8 year old son on his account.   Both kids have their own phones, although to date our son hasn't had the Disney app on his phone, and our friend's son hasn't had it on his.     

We are thinking about games and interactions in the parks, and what is the best way to be setup?


----------



## tigerlilly

We received our MB+ last Thursday. I have charged mine no less then 3 times and it does not hold a charge at all. I remove it and it goes red when I try to pair it to my MDE. My husbands is "green" after charging and has stayed "green". Am I doing anything wrong? Or did I maybe just get a "bad" band?


----------



## chelleb1974

Thank you for everyone's responses, I should be receiving mine in the mail today!


----------



## scrappinginontario

tigerlilly said:


> We received our MB+ last Thursday. I have charged mine no less then 3 times and it does not hold a charge at all. I remove it and it goes red when I try to pair it to my MDE. My husbands is "green" after charging and has stayed "green". Am I doing anything wrong? Or did I maybe just get a "bad" band?


Others are reporting challenges with MB+. I would recommend reviewing some of the other Mb+ threads to see if others have experienced similar and possibly have suggestions.


----------



## lovethattink

tigerlilly said:


> We received our MB+ last Thursday. I have charged mine no less then 3 times and it does not hold a charge at all. I remove it and it goes red when I try to pair it to my MDE. My husbands is "green" after charging and has stayed "green". Am I doing anything wrong? Or did I maybe just get a "bad" band?


Mine doesn’t hold a charge either. And charging it doesn’t work half the time. So this is what I’ve learned about my band. The connection doesn’t always work. If my band isn’t flashing when initially plugged in, the connection isn’t happening. If it is flashing, then it’s charging. Once there is a solid color around the band, then mine is fully charged. Over night, mine loses its charge. 

Just curious, what band did you choose? I chose a solid navy band.


----------



## tigerlilly

lovethattink said:


> Mine doesn’t hold a charge either. And charging it doesn’t work half the time. So this is what I’ve learned about my band. The connection doesn’t always work. If my band isn’t flashing when initially plugged in, the connection isn’t happening. If it is flashing, then it’s charging. Once there is a solid color around the band, then mine is fully charged. Over night, mine loses its charge.
> 
> Just curious, what band did you choose? I chose a solid navy band.


 I think what is happening with yours is happening with mine also. I am trying to make sure it is flashing when I plug it in. 

I chose the cream colored one plain. My husband has the solid navy band. So far his seems to be keeping a charge. 

I am going to see what happens leading up to our trip. Disney planning is none to easy these days for an old timer lol


----------



## lovethattink

tigerlilly said:


> I think what is happening with yours is happening with mine also. I am trying to make sure it is flashing when I plug it in.
> 
> I chose the cream colored one plain. My husband has the solid navy band. So far his seems to be keeping a charge.
> 
> I am going to see what happens leading up to our trip. Disney planning is none to easy these days for an old timer lol


I used mine last night at Epcot. Took hours to charge. But worked art evening. Harmonious drained quite a bit of battery.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I ordered the Avengers Magicband+ from shopdisney on August 28.  It took ten days to reach me in SE Michigan.  I am charging it now using a MyCharge portable power bank.  The band periodically flashes green, so I gather the charging is going okay.  I dread the impending agony of defeat when I try to get this thing to talk to my Android phone.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Update to previous: I could not get the MB+ to charge continuously with either of two MyCharge power banks.  It would charge for a couple of minutes and then stop.  If I pushed the button on either bank, it would resume for another couple of minutes.  Very odd.  I have it charging on a laptop USB port now and that seems to be working.  However, this seems to mean that I will not be able to charge it in the parks with my portable power bank should the need arise.  Very annoying.  I now have one of the MyCharge banks charging my mobile phone and that works fine.  So, there is something wrong with the charging functionality of the MB+, at least the one I received.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I was making headway after realizing that my Android phone had to have NFC turned on.  But after that was done, the phone still wouldn't recognize the MB+.  I heard a beep and a buzz after tapping the band to the upper-middle of the back of the phone.  But instead of moving forward with setup, MDE inexplicably returned to the "Link your band" screen as if nothing had happened.  Just typing in the band's ID number also did nothing.  On other attempts, I got a bug message that announced the app would have to close.  Whatever this setup involves, Android is choking on it and I cannot figure out why.


----------



## anonymousegirl

We (husband and I) have an upcoming trip. We got the Magic Bands+ and have charged them. I have paired mine to my phone. Husband has My Disney Experience on his iPhone, but I have his ticket linked to my account. 

I am going to be the Genie+ person, ILL person, etc. Can he pair his magic band to his phone even though his ticket is linked to me? When he tried to link his ticket on the MDE app, he gets the message, ticket already registered.


----------



## CarolynFH

anonymousegirl said:


> We (husband and I) have an upcoming trip. We got the Magic Bands+ and have charged them. I have paired mine to my phone. Husband has My Disney Experience on his iPhone, but I have his ticket linked to my account.
> 
> I am going to be the Genie+ person, ILL person, etc. Can he pair his magic band to his phone even though his ticket is linked to me? When he tried to link his ticket on the MDE app, he gets the message, ticket already registered.


If your husband is properly linked to your F&F list in your MDE, he should be able to see and manage his ticket in his MDE. If he can’t see his ticket in his MDE, my concern would be that there’s a problem with his linkage to your MDE F&F list.


----------



## Mike Marzano

MIChessGuy said:


> I was making headway after realizing that my Android phone had to have NFC turned on.  But after that was done, the phone still wouldn't recognize the MB+.  I heard a beep and a buzz after tapping the band to the upper-middle of the back of the phone.  But instead of moving forward with setup, MDE inexplicably returned to the "Link your band" screen as if nothing had happened.  Just typing in the band's ID number also did nothing.  On other attempts, I got a bug message that announced the app would have to close.  Whatever this setup involves, Android is choking on it and I cannot figure out why.



You mention NFC being on, but you're phone's Bluetooth MUST be on too.    

I have Android (Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra), and a pre-arrival band so it might be different than if you purchased via ShopDisney.com or a store on property...     

After letting my band charge for a few hours...  

I went into the Disney app on my phone,  "hamburger menu" (aka 3 bar menu), and selected Magic Bands and More.   Then tapped my name (since my son's account is managed by me and listed there).   It showed my Partner 50th MagicBand+, and there was an option for Bluetooth with a PAIR button.   I tapped PAIR button and just then followed the on screen directions and was all setup.


----------



## Mike Marzano

MIChessGuy said:


> Update to previous: I could not get the MB+ to charge continuously with either of two MyCharge power banks.  It would charge for a couple of minutes and then stop.  If I pushed the button on either bank, it would resume for another couple of minutes.  Very odd.  I have it charging on a laptop USB port now and that seems to be working.  However, this seems to mean that I will not be able to charge it in the parks with my portable power bank should the need arise.  Very annoying.  I now have one of the MyCharge banks charging my mobile phone and that works fine.  So, there is something wrong with the charging functionality of the MB+, at least the one I received.


I noticed something similar with chargers...  

I have 2 multiport desktop chargers that would NOT charge the MB+ bands.   One from a company named Satechi which has 4 normal USB-A 2.4A/5V ports and 1 USB-A Qualcomm QuickCharge 2.0 port), the other from Tronsmart (has 5 USB-A Qualcomm Quick Charge 2.0 ports).    And yes, I can charge 9 up to devices at my desk.  I used to test phones and mobile apps for a living so I needed a large mix of devices at the ready. 

My MagicBand+ will NOT charge in those chargers.   

That being said, I also have a mix of Samsung, Anker and RAVPower wall chargers and  Anker and RAVPower Power Banks that support standard USB-A (up to 2.4A/5V) and QC2.0 and QC3.0,  some are multiport (5), some are dual port, and some are single port.  

The Magicbands will charge just fine with these chargers and power banks.  

*Oh, and FYI...  the bands, fully charged,  left a week in their box are reporting "CHARGE SOON" in Red (no %) in the app, and a RED light when plugged into a charger.    *


----------



## craedaisy12

Mike Marzano said:


> I*Oh, and FYI...  the bands, fully charged,  left a week in their box are reporting "CHARGE SOON" in Red (no %) in the app, and a RED light when plugged into a charger.    *



A reminder: Magicband+’s are like other devices that will lose charge when left on. So remembering to turn off the Magicband while not in use will save the battery.


----------



## Mike Marzano

anonymousegirl said:


> We (husband and I) have an upcoming trip. We got the Magic Bands+ and have charged them. I have paired mine to my phone. Husband has My Disney Experience on his iPhone, but I have his ticket linked to my account.
> 
> I am going to be the Genie+ person, ILL person, etc. Can he pair his magic band to his phone even though his ticket is linked to me? When he tried to link his ticket on the MDE app, he gets the message, ticket already registered.


There are two ways to set people up.   

Option 1: One "parent" account who manages all the other accounts.  In MDE, I see them under Friends & Family but they say "account is managed by me".  This is how our son is setup and my mom (they are listed under my MDE account as me managing them)    In this scenario, my understanding is he could log into the Disney app on his phone using your credentials, and pair the band to his phone and go.

Option 2:  Each person with their own, individual MDE account, and therefore their own sign in.  Like my wife has her sign in under her email  and I have mine.  When we look at each other under Friends and Family, I just see her name and age, it doesn't say "managed by me" and she controls everything on her account. 

Depending on how you are setup, that could impact Ticket, Room (if a Disney resort reservation) and MagicBand assignment/usage beyond just pairing the MB+ with your phone.   If you have a mix of option 1 and Option 2, like his band is assigned to the "managed" account under you,  but you want them on his individual account,  Disney will have to fix that for you.


----------



## Mike Marzano

craedaisy12 said:


> A reminder: Magicband+’s are like other devices that will lose charge when left on. So remembering to turn off the Magicband while not in use will save the battery.


I get that, but how do you turn them off?  because I tapped the button on the back (which turned them on), but apparently that didn't work to turn them off.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Mike Marzano said:


> You mention NFC being on, but you're phone's Bluetooth MUST be on too.
> 
> I have Android (Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra), and a pre-arrival band so it might be different than if you purchased via ShopDisney.com or a store on property...
> 
> After letting my band charge for a few hours...
> 
> I went into the Disney app on my phone,  "hamburger menu" (aka 3 bar menu), and selected Magic Bands and More.   Then tapped my name (since my son's account is managed by me and listed there).   It showed my Partner 50th MagicBand+, and there was an option for Bluetooth with a PAIR button.   I tapped PAIR button and just then followed the on screen directions and was all setup.


Thank you.  I have tried every combination of tactics I can think of: Bluetooth on, NFC on, both on (as you said), rebooting the phone, deleting and reinstalling MDE, factory-resetting the band....  Nothing works.  When I visit "Magic Bands and More" within MDE, my two prior-generation MB are there but the new MB+ never shows up.  It is especially odd because the tap-to-the-back thing does cause the MB+ to beep and vibrate, so something is obviously happening and I was getting my hopes up, but it never proceeds beyond that.


----------



## craedaisy12

to anyone that is having trouble pairing their Magicband+ to their phones ( phone says paired but still doesn’t work)

To do the hard reset on the Magicband+:

Press power and release.
Press again and hold for 15 seconds and release. It should glow rainbow then green.

Then try pairing it again.

This is what my friend who talked to tech support told him to do.

Also removing the MDE app off your phone then re-downloading it can help.


----------



## craedaisy12

Mike Marzano said:


> I get that, but how do you turn them off?  because I tapped the button on the back (which turned them on), but apparently that didn't work to turn them off.



Hold the power button for about 6 seconds. It will buzz twice then power off.


----------



## craedaisy12

Attached photo has some troubleshooting tips


----------



## Uncle Coaster

My Dad and I leave in one week for WDW.  The reservation is under my MDE account and I can see him.  I am trying to link an old Magic Band of his to my account (I know it is his because it has his name on it).  When I try, I get the error "Please double check the ID number on your ticket or pass. If you are attempting to link a Main Entrance Pass or reusable Guest Pass, unfortunately we are not yet able to link your pass type. We'll share more information about how to link your passes later."

I can't get any further.  Any thoughts on what I could be missing or another way to link the band to MDE?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CarolynFH

Uncle Coaster said:


> My Dad and I leave in one week for WDW.  The reservation is under my MDE account and I can see him.  I am trying to link an old Magic Band of his to my account (I know it is his because it has his name on it).  When I try, I get the error "Please double check the ID number on your ticket or pass. If you are attempting to link a Main Entrance Pass or reusable Guest Pass, unfortunately we are not yet able to link your pass type. We'll share more information about how to link your passes later."
> 
> I can't get any further.  Any thoughts on what I could be missing or another way to link the band to MDE?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If it’s an old band with his name in it, it must be already linked to him. 

If you manage his profile in your MDE, you should be able to look up his Magic Bands and Cards, find the MB number, and make sure it’s Active. Then he’s good to go. If he has his own MDE account, or if his profile is managed by someone else’s MDE account, do the same thing by looking up his Magic Bands and Cards under his profile there.

For that MB to open his resort room door or to use Genie+LL or ILL$ or VQ you book on this upcoming trip, his MDE profile that’s linked to that MB needs to be the same MDE profile that’s in your F&F list and linked to the resort reservation.


----------



## Uncle Coaster

CarolynFH said:


> For that MB to open his resort room door or to use Genie+LL or ILL$ or VQ you book on this upcoming trip, his MDE profile that’s linked to that MB needs to be the same MDE profile that’s in your F&F list and linked to the resort reservation.


Thank you, I think this was it.  It looks like he has multiple profiles set up and the profile in my F&F list is different than the one linked to the magic band.


----------



## CarolynFH

Uncle Coaster said:


> Thank you, I think this was it.  It looks like he has multiple profiles set up and the profile in my F&F list is different than the one linked to the magic band.


UH-oh!  If you can't straighten out the profiles, so that the one in your F&F list is the one associated with his MB, then that MB won't work for anything you set up via your MDE (G+LL, VQ, ILL$, opening Disney resort room door, charging to Disney resort room account). 

An easy solution would be to buy him a new MB (doesn't need to be the new MB+, can be the MB2) and link that new one to the profile that's in your F&F list.  Or you can call Disney MB support at 407-939-4357 and ask them to straighten out the various profiles.  If he has multiple profiles, though, that might be difficult for even them to do!


----------



## MIChessGuy

Well, this was an unexpected outcome....I emailed a request to return my MB+, despite the no-returns policy for this product, given that it cannot be linked to my Android phone.  

Not only was this granted, but the ShopDisney person said to keep the band (!?).  I was fully prepared to pack it up and return it and had no objection to covering that cost.  Something tells me I might not have been the first customer to express dissatisfaction with this product.


----------



## cyctorres#1

the magic band of the year 2014, still work? do they use batteries?


----------



## CarolynFH

Yes, the 2014 MBs will still work for anything that involves tapping Mickey to Mickey - tapping into a park, entering a Genie+LL, ILL$ or VQ, opening a Disney resort room door, and charging to a Disney resort account. They may or may not (probably won’t) work long distance to link ride photos to your MDE account, but if you have your MDE account connected to Bluetooth on your phone, the photos should link that way.


----------



## chelleb1974

Thank you to everyone that responded with their shipping/receipt times.  We received all of them and charged them.  I paired mine with my phone and was able to update and connect it.

I can't get the other two MagicBand+'s to update and connect however.  There are three of us with +'s, two hotel/ticket packages/reservations, and I am managing them all through my WDW account.  I called to book to be sure I could manage both reservations and it has been fine.  The other two +'s are fully charged, but won't connect to the app on my phone.  Any thoughts as to why?  We also tried creating an account for one of the other people but we can't link her MagicBand+ to her account because she is linked to my acct via the reservation (she's also the other person on the reservation in my name).  I tried linking the reservation to her acct also and it wouldn't let us.   Any ideas what we are doing wrong?


----------



## scrappinginontario

I would recommend reading this thread as there are many sharing similar experiences and some fixes:

*Magic band + shipping*  This thread has pairing input on the later pages of it.


----------



## vinotinto

chelleb1974 said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded with their shipping/receipt times.  We received all of them and charged them.  I paired mine with my phone and was able to update and connect it.
> 
> I can't get the other two MagicBand+'s to update and connect however.  There are three of us with +'s, two hotel/ticket packages/reservations, and I am managing them all through my WDW account.  I called to book to be sure I could manage both reservations and it has been fine.  The other two +'s are fully charged, but won't connect to the app on my phone.  Any thoughts as to why?  We also tried creating an account for one of the other people but we can't link her MagicBand+ to her account because she is linked to my acct via the reservation (she's also the other person on the reservation in my name).  I tried linking the reservation to her acct also and it wouldn't let us.   Any ideas what we are doing wrong?


Try connecting each band to that person’s phone. They will need MDE on their phone and your login (if you manage their profile). Good luck!


----------



## chelleb1974

vinotinto said:


> Try connecting each band to that person’s phone. They will need MDE on their phone and your login (if you manage their profile). Good luck!


Thank you!!  That is the missing link....we were trying to log them into their own account.....  we will try again with my login!   Thank you!!!


----------



## JBA28

We have old magic bands that I know can be used.  I just linked our new park tickets to MDE.  Are the new tickets I just added automatically linked to our magic bands in MDE?  Or are there additional steps I need to do to ensure the new tickets link to the old magic bands?  TIA.


----------



## CarolynFH

JBA28 said:


> We have old magic bands that I know can be used.  I just linked our new park tickets to MDE.  Are the new tickets I just added automatically linked to our magic bands in MDE?  Or are there additional steps I need to do to ensure the new tickets link to the old magic bands?  TIA.


Think of your MB as a key to open a chest that holds your park tickets, ADRs, Genie+LL, etc.  As long as the MB is Active in your MDE account, it will open that chest and pull out whatever you need at the moment - for example, when tapping into the park, it will pull up your park ticket. So, no worries! Just review your list of Magic Bands and Cards in MDE to be sure your MBs are listed as Active. If listed as Inactive, just tap to turn them Active again.


----------



## coluk003

Hi so MB+ is coming to disneyland in the next 2 week, though information says 1( an inside friend). I'm wondering because I've read reviews on the shopdisney site that they tend to peel if it has a graphic on it, say the castle. Does anyone have a suggestion that's been used to put a coating over the band so that doesn't happen. (Some bad examples wd40, a Clearwater of some sort..)   thank you


----------



## MinnieMSue

coluk003 said:


> Hi so MB+ is coming to disneyland in the next 2 week, though information says 1( an inside friend). I'm wondering because I've read reviews on the shopdisney site that they tend to peel if it has a graphic on it, say the castle. Does anyone have a suggestion that's been used to put a coating over the band so that doesn't happen. (Some bad examples wd40, a Clearwater of some sort..)   thank you



My daughter’s didn’t peel at all during our trip. It doesn’t even look like it is a sticker. I have 2 that came after our trip beside me here and I tried to scratch the design off both of them just now to see and it appears imprinted on the bands. I could not get it to scratch off or peel at all. I wonder if it limited to some designs. She wore orange bird and I tried to scratch off the pink one with the castle and the 4 park white one


----------



## Delilah1310

Can someone confirm my understanding of this could work for our next trip?

We are staying at the Dolphin
MB will *NOT* unlock resort room door
Marriott app WILL unlock resort room door

MB will *NOT* allow us to charge merch/food in parks to my resort bill
Magic Mobile (phone) WILL allow us to charge merch/food in parks to a credit card associated with My Disney Experience account

MB *WILL* allow us to get into the parks, tap in at lightning lanes 
Magic Mobile (phone) will also allow us to get into the parks, tap in at lightning lanes
Physical card (ticket) will also allow us to get into the parks, tap in at lightning lanes

MB+ *WILL* allow us to do the interactive features in park
We have two teens going with us and I expect we may be doing separate things at some point so I want to be sure they are empowered. 

Thanking in advance!


----------



## cisco911

Does anyone know if disney restocks the old regular magic bands for resort guests.  We have a January trip and don't want or need the new magic band plus.  We just want the regular ones as they are only $10 for resort guests.  However, there only seem to be a couple of colors left.  None of the normal colors for the old bands.  Should I keep looking to see if they restock or are they just restocking magic band plus options.  We have magic bands from 2019 but would pay the $10 for new ones to make sure the long range battery is active but at $30 each, not worth it and I don't think the "plus" features are anything to write home about.


----------



## mmouse50

I currently have a non-expiring ticket with a few days left and a package with 6 day tickets on it.  If I connect my package tickets to my MDE account and use my MagicBand2 will it pull the non-expiring tickets first or do you still have to put in the hierarchy of the tickets to use?  6 day first - non-expiring second as it was in the past?  I always had to go to guest relations to make sure that package tickets were pulled first not the non-expiring tickets.  Edit - never mind I had to call technical support for MDE and they were able to prioritize the tickets.


----------



## DisneyTarheel

So, if I pair my daughter’s MB+ to my phone and MDE account, will her MB+ still fully function if I am somewhere else? It doesn’t need to be within Bluetooth range of my phone for anything? (Other than updating)


----------



## nlenguyen

I am trying to purchase magicbands through MDE with our stay. I get to the checkout and for the past couple days I keep getting an error that they cannot retrieve my payment method. Is there a way to purchase these via phone or does it have to be online?


----------



## my523

cisco911 said:


> Does anyone know if disney restocks the old regular magic bands for resort guests.  We have a January trip and don't want or need the new magic band plus.  We just want the regular ones as they are only $10 for resort guests.  However, there only seem to be a couple of colors left.  None of the normal colors for the old bands.  Should I keep looking to see if they restock or are they just restocking magic band plus options.  We have magic bands from 2019 but would pay the $10 for new ones to make sure the long range battery is active but at $30 each, not worth it and I don't think the "plus" features are anything to write home about.


I need the regular Magic Bands, too! Our trip is in one month.    Missed out on ordering 3 months ago when they had most colors in stock!


----------



## my523

Someone is selling MagicBands online for a good deal. They said they “removed” their name from them. Can I use these them and have them linked to my account?


----------



## CarolynFH

my523 said:


> Someone is selling MagicBands online for a good deal. They said they “removed” their name from them. Can I use these them and have them linked to my account?


Once linked to an individual, MBs cannot be transferred to anyone else. I’ve read of it being done, but only by a Disney CM under very unusual circumstances. I wouldn’t buy such a MB - would not trust it to link to my account. Sorry.


----------



## scrappinginontario

my523 said:


> Someone is selling MagicBands online for a good deal. They said they “removed” their name from them. Can I use these them and have them linked to my account?


Definitely not worth the risk as this is someone who must likely does not know how MB work or, is just trying to make money from people who do not know better.

A used band cannot be transferred to another person. You would be wasting your money.


----------



## Mike Marzano

Anyone else notice older Magicbands being marked LOST in their My Disney Experience under Bands and Cards?  

While I have a lot of bands dating back to our 2014 trip,  I mark them inactive as I stop using them, and limit the number of bands/cards marked active.  

As I've added a few new bands recently,  when I went to mark a few older bands inactive,  some of them were marked LOST.    I know I haven't marked any lost (as they are all on my shelf at home).


----------



## Mike Marzano

Just to follow up on my experience using the MagicBand+ with children under 13 with the in park experiences like Fab50 Statue Quest and Star Wars: Batuu Bounty Hunters.   I thought I had asked and someone was kind enough to reply, but I can't find it, so...  

We only did the Fab 50 Quest, but I imagine the experience would be the same for the Batuu Bounty Hunters. 

Our son Dom's Disney account was setup and managed by me since he's been going since 1.5 years old.  My wife has her own (I can't remember why). He turned 13 last January, so he can have is own My Disney account. Leading up to our October trip, I called Disney and had him split off to his own My Disney Experience account.  So now he has his own My Disney account, with all his bands linked (past and present) and our resort/dining reservations were in there.  We made sure his new MB+ was paired and connected to his phone. Once that was done, I had him setup a Play Parks account and sign in.
When we got to the parks,  the "adults" (13 and over) who have our own My Disney Experience and Play Parks accounts,  checked our phones to make sure we were still signed into our Disney World apps and our bands showed they were connected (under bands and cards in the app).  When ready to start the quest, we launched the play parks app, signing in as ourselves, flipped through and started the Fab 50 Quest for that park, let the Play Parks app run in the background, and went about our day, collecting statues as we saw them.

*The question mark was My friend Dave's son Gibby who is 8.*  He can't have his own My Disney Experience account because he is under 13.   He does have his own phone (without cell service, he just uses Wifi).  We found that YES, Gibby could make/have his own Play Disney Parks account (there is no age restriction for this). Being under 13,  Dave still manages Gibby's My Disney account under his. What we ended up with was,  Parent (Dave) signed into Disney app/account on child's (Gibby's) phone, child's MB+ paired/connected to child's phone, and Child signed into Child's Play Parks on child's phone app.  This allowed Gibby to also do the Fab 50 quest as himself.   While Dave used his own accounts on his own phone, with his own MB+ to do the quest at the same time.  

A few things:  
1. I have a spare cell line on my family account (long story), so we put that SIM in Gibby's phone for the trip so he had cell service (Dave appreciated the added comfort of knowing they could call each other if they got separated). So we don't know what would have happened if Gibby only used in-park WIFI (or hotspot on Dave's phone) for his internet connection instead of cellular. 

2. Dave stayed signed into the Disney World app on Gibby's phone because there were several occasions the band dropped connection and had to be re-connected. So we don't know what would happen for Gibby if Dave wasn't signed into Disney World app/account on Gibby's phone. Now they had iPhones. My wife, our son and I have Android (Galaxy S22Ultra, Note 20Ultra and Note10+)  our bands stayed connected all day (even when I checked mine).   We did have a day or two (out of 8 days) where we had to reconnect a band first thing in the morning, after charging the band overnight.

3.  We don't know what would have happened if Gibby didn't have his own phone.    Could Dave and Gibby's bands have been paired/connected only to Dave's phone to play? But how would that work with the Play Parks app, and collecting the statues in there?   It seems like each player needs their own phone/device but we didn't attempt to confirm this.


----------



## TinkerPan

My family is staying off-site.  I would like to purchase just the basic magic band (not the plus).  However, when I go to the Disney Store I don't see any.  Am I missing something?   Can I still purchase a basic magic band?  If so, how?


----------



## Mike Marzano

TinkerPan said:


> My family is staying off-site.  I would like to purchase just the basic magic band (not the plus).  However, when I go to the Disney Store I don't see any.  Am I missing something?   Can I still purchase a basic magic band?  If so, how?


It appears on ShopDisney the MagicBand 2.0 bands are just the "graphic" ones.   These are more expensive than solid color MB2 bands. 

You might have to wait to get solid color MB2 band until you get on site. 

If you are flying in, the Disney Store in the Orlando airport had some solid color MagicBand 2 bands back in October.  Or Pin Traders at Disney Springs, or one of the shops in the parks. 

I don't know if Disney has stopped making/selling the solid color MB2 bands yet.


----------



## DisneyTarheel

We found the limited benefits from MB+ didn’t come close to the hassles of synching issues and charging requirements.  I ended up using my Apple Watch for purchases, since it was just easier to do without needing to enter a pin every time.  We had limited luck getting some of the statues to do anything and never got around to trying the games in HS.  Perhaps if they expand the benefits we will become bigger fans.


----------



## eksmama01

My MB+ and 2.0s came today. We canceled our Jan trip and delayed to Nov 2023. Should I charge them or do anything now - or just stick them away for a year?


----------



## MinnieMSue

eksmama01 said:


> My MB+ and 2.0s came today. We canceled our Jan trip and delayed to Nov 2023. Should I charge them or do anything now - or just stick them away for a year?


I don’t know the answer but I got mine after our trip (when they were a new thing and had Delayed shipping). I charged mine and updated it and shut it off completely. I figure in 6 months I will check on it and update and charge if necessary then shut it off til our trip. Our trip is about 11 months after getting the bands for the last trip (late)


----------



## jimim

Ok magic band plus question. 

1.  1 account for wife and 2 kids. 
2.  Daughters magic band plus is attached to my account under name. 
3.  I downloaded app to her phone with my user name and password. Was able to Bluetooth link her band on her phone. I see charge I can make changes. I even did updates.  No issues. 
4.  Disney play app 

Ok my question now. How did I getcthe play app to work with this band. I logged into my play app on her phone. My user name and password. It says add magic band plus and then I’m stuck. I get pushed back to Disney experience app and says to scan band. But it’s already attached like I said. 

Any suggestions?  Need more info from me?

Thanks!


----------



## jimim

Found my own answer today the hard way. My daughter hd to be removed from my account and on her own account but that caused all of her plans with our family to dissappear!  Sooooooo 30 mins later they had it all fixed. So no harm no foul. Lol. They gave us 2 anytime passes for rides at HS tonight so falcon and Mickey railroad for us after dinner. So now I know how to use the play app and Disney experience together but it means my daughter needs her complete own account cause she is 13 now and can have one I guess. So that will be my project before next trip. Get her own account and I’ll just connect her to my account with my son and wife. I should pull my wife off at the same time maybe to not have future issues maybe.


----------



## Ms. S. White

Help!  I ordered my DD's pre-trip MB earlier, now I cannot order the bands for my DH or me.  Is there a way around this?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Ms. S. White said:


> Help!  I ordered my DD's pre-trip MB earlier, now I cannot order the bands for my DH or me.  Is there a way around this?


Unfortunately I don’t believe so unless they have changed their system.  The same thing happened to me where I ordered my daughter’s band then was unable later to order one for myself.

If anyone has found a way around this, please share.


----------



## fireflyer

What is the problem?  Why are scrappinginontario and Ms.S.White unable to order MBs for the rest of their party, after ordering for some of them?

I was JUST about to place a partial order myself.  Why would Disney block partial MB orders?


----------



## Mike Marzano

fireflyer said:


> What is the problem?  Why are scrappinginontario and Ms.S.White unable to order MBs for the rest of their party, after ordering for some of them?
> 
> I was JUST about to place a partial order myself.  Why would Disney block partial MB orders?


I thought ordering bands for some in the party, but not others, was seen as declining pre-arrival bands for those you are not ordering for.


----------



## Mike Marzano

jimim said:


> Found my own answer today the hard way. My daughter hd to be removed from my account and on her own account but that caused all of her plans with our family to dissappear!  Sooooooo 30 mins later they had it all fixed. So no harm no foul. Lol. They gave us 2 anytime passes for rides at HS tonight so falcon and Mickey railroad for us after dinner. So now I know how to use the play app and Disney experience together but it means my daughter needs her complete own account cause she is 13 now and can have one I guess. So that will be my project before next trip. Get her own account and I’ll just connect her to my account with my son and wife. I should pull my wife off at the same time maybe to not have future issues maybe.


Similar to what I ran into and posted about in Post #179 of this thread, however I called and split our son off to his own account before our trip.

For 13 and up who have their own phones, If you want to use the Fab 50 Quest or Batuu Bounty Hunters,  its just easier for each to be on separate MDE and Play Parks accounts.   (13 and up can have own MDE account,  any age can have Play Parks account)


----------



## fireflyer

I have multiple older magicbands... can I transfer one to a relative when we check into a Disney hotel?


----------



## erionm

fireflyer said:


> I have multiple older magicbands... can I transfer one to a relative when we check into a Disney hotel?


Linked MagicBands can't be transferred.


----------



## MinnieMSue

You cannot place a partial magic band order for a trip. I have never heard of anyone being able to order for others after doing so. We did a partial order for next trip because one didn’t have one and the rest of us have the new bands so we didn’t need them. It warned us at some point during the order process that you won’t be able to place another order for discounted bands after placing the order for one person. Of course they will happily let you order some at full price from shop Disney and then you can link to your account when they arrive.


----------



## fireflyer

MinnieMSue said:


> You cannot place a partial magic band order for a trip. I have never heard of anyone being able to order for others after doing so. We did a partial order for next trip because one didn’t have one and the rest of us have the new bands so we didn’t need them. It warned us at some point during the order process that you won’t be able to place another order for discounted bands after placing the order for one person. Of course they will happily let you order some at full price from shop Disney and then you can link to your account when they arrive.


I purchased a sale MB+ a few days ago on ShopDisney.  Tonight I haven't had any trouble at all putting a 2nd MB in my cart tonight, and starting the checkout process.
Shouldn't I be seeing some type of error about purchasing for another member of our party?
Or, is it because I didn't actually receive a discount on my first purchase?  I have a Disney hotel reservation -- what was I supposed to have done, to get a MB discount?

And as a side note, ShopDisney shipping tonight is $7.  When I bought the same MB a few days ago for the same price, they charged me $9 shipping.  WTH?


----------



## scrappinginontario

fireflyer said:


> I purchased a sale MB+ a few days ago on ShopDisney.  Tonight I haven't had any trouble at all putting a 2nd MB in my cart tonight, and starting the checkout process.
> Shouldn't I be seeing some type of error about purchasing for another member of our party?
> Or, is it because I didn't actually receive a discount on my first purchase?  I have a Disney hotel reservation -- what was I supposed to have done, to get a MB discount?
> 
> And as a side note, ShopDisney shipping tonight is $7.  When I bought the same MB a few days ago for the same price, they charged me $9 shipping.  WTH?


This is a different scenario. Ordering multiple times from Shop Disney is fine.

The discussion above was about purchasing reduced priced bands on MDE for an upcoming trip. All bands on MDE must be purchased in one transaction.


----------



## Racemom17

lovethattink said:


> Often questions are asked about mb and how they work. This is a link to Disney’s FAQ.
> Magic Band FAQ Link
> 
> Some common questions asked here on the DIS:
> 
> Abbreviation: mb
> 
> 1. Do I need a MagicBand?
> No, you do not need a MagicBand. You may use your hard ticket/card or Disney MagicMobile instead.
> Disney MagicMobile Link
> 
> 
> 2. May we use old MagicBands?
> Yes, however battery life on the mb typically lasts up to 2 years, although posters have reported lasting longer. The battery is needed for attraction photos where the attraction senses your mb. Even with the battery expired, the mb will work on tapstiles. OR as long as you have the MDE app on your phone and the Bluetooth is ON, they will send the photo to your phone (it will be on your MDE account), bypassing the need of a new battery.
> 
> 3.  Can other people use my mb or card?
> According to Disney, no.
> Disney's Policy on transferring MagicBands.
> 
> 4. How do I order a mb?
> Staying on site: Go into MDE and click on Tickets and MagicBands.
> Staying off site: Go to ShopDisney or purchase at a theme park, resort, or Disney Springs.
> 
> 5. Options for resort guest MBs changes frequently - just keep looking.  BUT, all MBs must be ordered at the same time.  If you place an order for only part of your group, the rest might not be able to purchase. (This may vary with DVC and AP) (If anyone can confirm recent experience that would be much appreciated!)
> 
> The next gen magic bands, Magic Band+, are expected to be released in 2022.
> Disney’s Magic Band+ Info


For the Magic Mobile link how does that work for a family.  Friend has 2 young children on her MDE account whose ticket will be linked to her account.  When entering the parks, can all 3 of them use her phone with their ticket to enter?


----------



## erionm

Racemom17 said:


> For the Magic Mobile link how does that work for a family.  Friend has 2 young children on her MDE account whose ticket will be linked to her account.  When entering the parks, can all 3 of them use her phone with their ticket to enter?


Yes.  She would need to open the wallet app (Apple Wallet or Google Pay depending on what phone she has) and then swipe through and touch her phone to the reader for each persons pass.


----------



## HBGdancermom

Hi,

We have the magicband+ for our upcoming trip.  How do my husband and kids link their magic bands to their phone? Do they all download the app and log in under my account to link theirs?

Thank you!


----------



## quiltmama

We had to reschedule our October Disney World trip because I got Covid, and had already gotten Magic Bands for that trip. We're rescheduled for Dec. 17 - 21, and My Disney Experience now says:

You Haven't Ordered New MagicBands
You don't have new MagicBands associated with this Disney Resort hotel stay.
MagicBands are available for purchase at select retail locations.

Does this mean we can't use the Magic Bands we already purchased?


----------



## scrappinginontario

quiltmama said:


> We had to reschedule our October Disney World trip because I got Covid, and had already gotten Magic Bands for that trip. We're rescheduled for Dec. 17 - 21, and My Disney Experience now says:
> 
> You Haven't Ordered New MagicBands
> You don't have new MagicBands associated with this Disney Resort hotel stay.
> MagicBands are available for purchase at select retail locations.
> 
> Does this mean we can't use the Magic Bands we already purchased?



You can use the ones you already have. No need to order new ones.

MBs are linked to your MDE account, not a particular.  When we visit we take our old ones and change up the colour each day.


----------



## CarolynFH

quiltmama said:


> We had to reschedule our October Disney World trip because I got Covid, and had already gotten Magic Bands for that trip. We're rescheduled for Dec. 17 - 21, and My Disney Experience now says:
> 
> You Haven't Ordered New MagicBands
> You don't have new MagicBands associated with this Disney Resort hotel stay.
> MagicBands are available for purchase at select retail locations.
> 
> Does this mean we can't use the Magic Bands we already purchased?


The system is just saying you haven’t used the MB discount you could get based on the December resort reservation! 

So if you want to, you can order a second set of MBs using that discount, and both sets will work during your trip.


----------



## lovethattink

HBGdancermom said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have the magicband+ for our upcoming trip.  How do my husband and kids link their magic bands to their phone? Do they all download the app and log in under my account to link theirs?
> 
> Thank you!


The only only time I’ve needed to Bluetooth my band to the phone was when I played the Bounty Hunter game at Galaxy’s Edge. Otherwise it works just like the old MB. 

The rest of my family has old bands. So I don’t know the answer to your question. I’m sure someone else can say how they did it with family.


----------

